# SB288 & SB289 passed the House with immediate effect!



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Great job, people!!! Be proud. There was bipartisan support from all across the State!



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:




https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p....77396574090.79597.33083174090&type=3&theater


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Now if I understand correctly, the signatures collected by HSUS are now null and void. 

To prevent a wolf hunt, they would now have to acquire signatures to overturn this bill should it be signed into law...correct? 

Why this is important, is because getting a referendum for this bill would be much more difficult to do as it ties all species to this bill, not just wolves. The one thing that sucks though is that it still prevents the NRC from re-establishing a dove season.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Now if I understand correctly, the signatures collected by HSUS are now null and void.
> 
> To prevent a wolf hunt, they would now have to acquire signatures to overturn this bill should it be signed into law...correct?
> 
> Why this is important, is because getting a referendum for this bill would be much more difficult to do as it ties all species to this bill, not just wolves. The one thing that sucks though is that it still prevents the NRC from re-establishing a dove season.


You are correct they could still bring the referendum but my understanding is that it would be pointless.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It is not a done deal until the governor signs the bill. Call him now it only takes about 5 seconds out of your life.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=465843


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Right on, Luv2hunteup. We're not done until Governor Snyder signs it so we have one more call to make.

Still, I think the biggest hurdles have been crossed for these bills to become law. This is a great day for scientifically-based wildlife management in Michigan!

Thanks to Erin and the whole MUCC Team for coordinating and leading this effort! And much thanks to Dale Hendershot and Jon Southworth for being there to represent Michigan's trappers and callers!

Great job, Folks!

John


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Great news! And thanks to Jon S and Dale and everyone else for their hard work and persistence.

I have been a bit out of touch and sure I am behind (as usual) .... I'm confused on what happened to the bill regarding a potential referendum. Did they put the appropriations back onto the bill(s)? Or just reword the bill in some way?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Mister ED said:


> Great news! And thanks to Jon S and Dale and everyone else for their hard work and persistence.
> 
> I have been a bit out of touch and sure I am behind (as usual) .... I'm confused on what happened to the bill regarding a potential referendum. Did they put the appropriations back onto the bill(s)? Or just reword the bill in some way?


From how I understand it, this does fairly referendum proof the wolf hunting issue. Unfortunately, part of the wording of the bill does prohibit NRC from adding doves to the hunt list. 

NOW, this bill itself is not referendum proof...however, it's as close to "the right to hunt" that we've had here in MI. If HSUS does try to go up against this bill, they'll have to go up against the 75+% of MI residents(many that don't hunt) that believe individuals should have the right to hunt.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Right on, Luv2hunteup. We're not done until Governor Snyder signs it so we have one more call to make.
> 
> Still, I think the biggest hurdles have been crossed for these bills to become law. This is a great day for scientifically-based wildlife management in Michigan!
> 
> ...


Thanks have to go out to a bunch of Trappers and Sportsmen and Sportswomen in this state. I know that Dennis did a bunch of calls. This is not over yet we still need the Governors signature. One thing this has done is to show us where we need to do some work. I know that I learned a lot about ways to get the word out and were our shortcomings are. Be proud of what the Outdoor Sporting Groups have done together. Together we have a lot of pull and influence Just keep the pressure on and we will prevail.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree we can do great things when we all work together. One thing to consider...the vote in the house today was 72 yes votes and 38 no votes. So, we have 38 state representatives who....regardless of their talking points....voted in support of HSUS. Collectively, we have enough power to vote them out of office in November 2014....and put Michigan politicians on notice its going to be political suicide voting in support of anything HSUS brings to Michigan in the future.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> 72 yes votes and 38 no votes. .


 
I was trying to find out which Rep's voted yes and which ones voted no.

I couldn't find it.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Either Michigan Votes or the Legislative Action part of Mi.gov/dnr should have it soon.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad to hear and see you over on this forum, Rooster. I'm also glad to hear you talk about the importance of us working together. We don't need HSUS front and center to continue doing this. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Everyone- Please call!!

The Governor's office seems to be trying to weed out the calls from non residents as they actually asked for my address. When I started to give my PO Box, the woman actually stopped me and said she needed my physical address which I gladly provided. 

Good news if you ask me...


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

The bills don't, by themselves, create a wolf hunting season. They allow the NRC to create a season (or to potentially eliminate a season). A VERY important detail to keep in mind is that the NRC is appointed by the governor; a future governor could appoint anti-hunting or anti-fishing members to the NRC who would be able to change or eliminate hunting seasons as they see fit -- without input from the legislature.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Redbad, I understand your concern over the possibility of anti's being appointed to the NRC at sometime in the future. Although, the law requires the make-up of the commission be half republican and half democrats....and they do have to operate using sound science. Failing to adhere to sound science could be challenged. 

Seaarkshooter, I know some of the folks on the forum and I believe we have a solid working relationship.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I know you do. For what it is worth, I was applauding that. I would be remiss in not acknowledging that further. Whenever there is an outbreak of cooperation I'm making it a duty 
to infect everyone within sight and sound. 

Should you continue to post on this forum more than once or twice a month, i'm going to sign you up for bear burger at the convention cookout, pencil you in for time at our gate and see to it that we waive the fees for your bear hunting booth. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Fur-minator said:


> I was trying to find out which Rep's voted yes and which ones voted no.
> 
> I couldn't find it.


*Yeas72​*Ananich, Glardon, Leonard, Potvin,
Bolger, Goike, Lori, Price,
Brown, Graves, Lund, Pscholka,
Brunner, Haines, Lyons, Rendon,
Bumstead, Haveman, MacGregor, Rogers
Callton, Heise, MacMaster, Santana,
Cochran, Hooker, McBroom, Schmidt,
Cotter, Jacobsen, McMillin, Shirkey,
Crawford, Jenkins, Muxlow, Smiley,
Daley, Johnson, Nathan, Somerville,
Denby, Kelly, Nesbitt, Stallworth,
Dianda, Kesto, OBrien, Stamas,
Durhal, Kivela, Oakes, Stanley,
Faris, Kowall, Olumba, VerHeulen,
Forlini, Kurtz, Outman, Victory,
Foster, LaFontaine, Pagel, Walsh,
Franz, Lauwers, Pettalia, Yonker,​Genetski, LaVoy, Poleski, Zorn
 
*Nays38​*Abed, Geiss, Lamonte, Segal,
Banks, Greimel, Lane, Singh,
Barnett, Haugh, Lipton, Slavens,
Brinks, Hobbs, McCann, Switalski,
Cavanagh, Hovey-Wright, McCready, Talabi
Clemente, Howrylak, Roberts, Tlaib,
Darany, Irwin, Robinson, Townsend,
Dillon, Kandrevas, Rutledge, Yanez,​Driskell, Knezek, Schor, Zemke


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Neal, thanks a bunch for the list. Started a file on the rep's voting no on the bills.

Seaarkshooter, I'm awestricken by such a great offer. My sincere thanks! 
Will try to post more often.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Under the nays, you'll see the name Lipton. Ellen Lipton is the representative from District 27 where two of the supporters and contributors of Keep Michigan Wolves Protected, Detroit Zoological Society and Detroit Audubon Society, have their offices. 

On Thursday, May 9th at 6 p.m., Ellen will be having a coffee hour with constituents from her district at the Ferndale Public Library. 

This past week, I was given assurances by her and her staff that that I would be given 30 minutes to present our side to her on why those bills that just passed are important. I asked her," why me? Why 30 minutes? That seems to be a lot of time in your busy schedule." She remarked, "because you are only one of the few people to call my office and ask for support."

District 27 is made up of 5 communities of metropolitan Detroit and nearly 140,000 people.

140,000 people. Anyone want to take a guess as to how many fence sitters I need to educate? Anyone interested in how I'm going to go about doing it? If your part of district 27, I ask that you please show up so that I can begin to show you how. We need your boots on the ground to help do it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Anyone interested in how I'm going to go about doing it? If your part of district 27, I ask that you please show up so that I can begin to show you how. We need your boots on the ground to help do it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
I wish I had the ability to be there!


----------



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

The governor signed today . Per the email from mucc. Now we can take breath again . Thanks to all that worked so hard for this.


----------

